

FP Complete's online Haskell IDE is now free for community use (try it) - chrisdone
https://www.fpcomplete.com/

======
chrisdone
I'm super excited to submit this. Hacker News was really open to messing with
Haskell when I announced “Try Haskell”
([http://tryhaskell.org/](http://tryhaskell.org/)) a while back. Loads of
people said, “yeah, great, but now what?” This is a nice next step.

I'd recommend:

1\. Open Learn You a Haskell in a window:
[http://learnyouahaskell.com/](http://learnyouahaskell.com/)

2\. Open up anything that takes your fancy from the tutorials:
[https://www.fpcomplete.com/school/starting-with-
haskell](https://www.fpcomplete.com/school/starting-with-haskell) (they have
interactive snippets)

3\. Open up the IDE in another window.

Start learning and playing!

It's a full IDE with sweet Haskell-specific features like built-in Hoogle and
type information of any sub-expression. This is SOOO nice for learning.

Similar to Github, for _extra_ features there's a 9.99/mo upgrade. And coming
next month is external editor support for the hardcore Emacs/Vim/Sublime. I
work at FP Complete, so if you have questions, feel free.

